# 8 months on Serms....I would appreciate some feedback/recommendations.



## Fredbread (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi there

I'm 33 and have been taking prescribed Novaldex for a couple of months now after a Low T diagnose back in March. I initially started on Clomid ( 25ED). My current protocol on Novaldex is 20mg/daily + Aromasin 12.2mg twice a week. I have experience some improvements in some areas but I think that the medication is masking the benefits of improved levels.

Pros:

- Muscles seem fuller
- A little less anxious


Cons:

- Bloated belly. ( this has been a problem since first week of treatment )

I have not gain any weight since starting treatment but stomach is bloated. My diet is clean, drink only water and take probiotics.


----------------------------------------------------------------------

BLOODS


October:

Total Testosterone : 20.2 ( 6.1-27.1) nmol/L

Free T : 495 ( 110-660) pmol/L

Bio-available T : 11.6 ( 2.8-15.5) nmol/L

SHBG: 27 ( 13-84) nmol/L

Estradiol : 87 (40-160) pmol/L

FSH: 2.7 ( 1.0-19.0) IU/L

LH: 3 ( 1.0-9.0) IU/L

DHEAS : 6.6 (2,9-12.6) uml/L

Free T3: 6.1 (3.3-6.0) pmol/L High

T4: 11.9 ( 9.0-19.1) pmol/L



BASELINE

APRIL

Total Testosterone : 6.3 ( 6.1-27.1) nmol/L

Free T : 196 ( 110-660) pmol/L

Bio-available T : 4.4 ( 2.8-15.5) nmol/L

SHBG: 11 ( 13-84) nmol/L

Estradiol : 78 (40-160) pmol/L

FSH: 2.1 ( 1.0-19.0) IU/L

LH: 2 ( 1.0-9.0) IU/L

DHEAS : 7.7 (2,9-12.6) uml/L

Free T3: 5.4 (3.3-6.0) pmol/L

T4: 11.9 ( 9.0-19.1) pmol/L

Prolactin: 8 (3-13.) ug/L

Progesterone: 4 (0.5-6.6) nmol/L

Prolactin: 6 (3-13.) ug/L

HDL: 1.5 (1-10) mmol/L

LDL: 2.5 ( 0.00-3.5) mmol/L


----------------------------------------------------------

As you can see there was a nice rise in numbers but symptoms still persist. Lethargy, mood, libido.......That said my doctor is open to injections but I would like to get some feedback about my situation. thanks for any input !


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 15, 2015)

I think you have the total t & free t numbers mixed up there. My name is Zeigler Nice 2 Meet U. 

If your doctor is willing to set you up with testosterone injections, go for it.


----------



## Fredbread (Nov 15, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I think you have the total t & free t numbers mixed up there. My name is Zeigler Nice 2 Meet U.
> 
> If your doctor is willing to set you up with testosterone injections, go for it.




Hey Zeigler nice to meet u. 

What do you mean mixed up? those are my numbers.

I live in Canada the conversions are different if thats what you are referring too.


----------

